# sony corrupt image recovery



## Colliecass (Oct 3, 2011)

I have taken over 250 pictures on my cybershot dsc-w210 using a sony memory stick pro duo 8gb card. Half the photos are viewable and downloadable but the other half are not. When I try to view them it comes up with a blue screen which says file error. I have tried a couple of programs to try and recover the corrupt images but to no avail. Is there anything I can do to get these pictures as they are of a friends wedding.


----------



## Deanetoth (Oct 10, 2011)

I knew one image recovery software might be it will help you just visit at z-a-recovery.com/digital-image-recovery


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

ZAR is good, as above poster has advised - i have used it a few times to successfully recover old images from cards, USB thumbdrives and camera's internal memory.


----------



## taylor.smith876 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi, Colliecass I understand your situation because few months back I also suffer with the same problem. At that time I am also helpless but my friend suggested me to use Sony Photo Recovery software which works for me. If you do not have any back up, then this is best solution for you.

I hope you also get back your images with the help of this recovery software.

Good Luck!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Taylor,

Welcome to TSF & in particular The Photographer's Corner, :wave:

Thank you for your input - it is most welcome.


----------

